# 1st Cobia today at PBP



## delta dooler

I hear the first one hit the deck today?


----------



## salt-life

Whats PBP??


----------



## Donnie24

salt-life said:


> Whats PBP??


Im guessing maybe Pensacola Beach Pier?


----------



## salt-life

I wanna know if its true!


----------



## Tobiwan

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Kevin B

It would be nice to know for sure ?

Kevin


----------



## Aqua Uno

TTT. subscribed to thread.


----------



## Splittine

Ba-Zinga


----------



## southern yakker

They haven't put it on Facebook so I call bs


----------



## Ocean Master

No no


----------



## Flatspro

Where's espo with the flag!


----------



## hsiF deR

Flatspro said:


> Where's espo with the flag!


This shouldn't get a flag. It should get an ejection from the game!


----------



## timeflies

If you start a thread in march with the title "1st Cobia today at PBP", you better have a picture of the fish.


----------



## Bassin66

It never happened some people spread a rumor trying to be funny


----------



## FlatsBoy10

No way! Seems like this happens every year!


----------



## marmidor

I did snatch a bream with a sabinki today at the pier.........


----------



## southern yakker

I managed at 37 pound bass at the pier too.


----------



## rfh21

Someone caught an actual turd not a big brown one.


----------



## delta dooler

My bad, guess it wasn't true ! Lol , just going by what I read on someone else's FB! ;-)


----------



## marmidor

delta dooler said:


> My bad, guess it wasn't true ! Lol , just going by what I read on someone else's FB! ;-)


M...


----------



## panhandleslim

Every year.....same joke. Getting a little tedious. What are the chances in 62 degree, surface temp. water?


----------



## Yakavelli

I think I'm gonna just ignore every thread with the word "cobia". This gets old real quick...every year. How about this. Somebody post when the first school of LY's is spotted, it's far better news in my book. You guys actually take the luster OUT of ling fishing for me. Seems more of you "cobia" fishermen do it just cuz it's cool and fun to talk about.


----------



## marmidor

Yakavelli said:


> I think I'm gonna just ignore every thread with the word "cobia". This gets old real quick...every year. How about this. Somebody post when the first school of LY's is spotted, it's far better news in my book. You guys actually take the luster OUT of ling fishing for me. Seems more of you "cobia" fishermen do it just cuz it's cool and fun to talk about.


Last years crappy season took the fun out of it for me. I'm gonna let everyone else be my Guinea pig. I will be offshore unless the reports say that the fish are THICK.


----------



## JoeZ

panhandleslim said:


> Every year.....same joke. Getting a little tedious. What are the chances in 62 degree, surface temp. water?


Slim to none. 

68-70 degrees will get them eating. 

There might be a few before then but don't waste time trying before 70 degrees.


----------



## 2RC's II

Yakavelli said:


> I think I'm gonna just ignore every thread with the word "cobia". This gets old real quick...every year. How about this. Somebody post when the first school of LY's is spotted, it's far better news in my book. You guys actually take the luster OUT of ling fishing for me. Seems more of you "cobia" fishermen do it just cuz it's cool and fun to talk about.


 LY's? trying to learn the lingo round here.


----------



## Tobiwan

Alewives baitfish = LY's


----------



## 2RC's II

Ahhh.


----------



## Kevin B

*Relax*

Guys
Relax , the Cobia aren't going to get there until March 21st, they are waiting for me to get down there. :thumbup: 

Kevin


----------



## Yakavelli

Tobiwan said:


> Alewives baitfish = LY's


Yup...when they get here, fishing season has begun!


----------



## Charlie2

*First Cobia*

I read somewhere that someone had caught a cobia off the St Andrews? Pier at Panama City. Nothing since then.

I'm skeptical about the first cobia caught. Show pictures(with a date/timeline) please. No doctoring up old photos either.  C2


----------



## KingCrab

Think its a lie.:shifty: Bonachick may have an idea.:whistling:


----------



## AVIDfisherman

If I could flag this post I would.


----------



## delta dooler

AVIDfisherman said:


> If I could flag this post I would.


awww, is someone sensitive......:whistling:


----------



## marmidor

delta dooler said:


> awww, is someone sensitive......:whistling:


Hahaha!!!


----------



## specktackler57

bs.


----------



## swhiting

..........................


----------



## AVIDfisherman

delta dooler said:


> awww, is someone sensitive......:whistling:


Sensative? This isnt a report.


----------



## Charlie2

*First Cobia*

Wake me up when the first cobia is caught off a LOCAL Pier(s).

No BS; just facts(with pictures).

Meanwhile; I'll be ZZZZZZing.(waiting), C2


----------



## eym_sirius

*The water is still about 7 or 8 degrees too cool for the cobia bite. We're talking two more weeks of warming. The fish respond to the warming water, oblivious to our eagerness. Cobia may be the rudest of all fish, in that regard - no consideration at all!*


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Charlie2 said:


> Wake me up when the first cobia is caught off a LOCAL Pier(s).
> 
> No BS; just facts(with pictures).
> 
> Meanwhile; I'll be ZZZZZZing.(waiting), C2


+1!

He said she said doesn't count on a cobia report.


----------



## Baitcaster

My fig tree's starting to bud , so the Ling are on the way .


----------



## Ocean Master

Every year same ole sh$t


----------



## 85okhai

A friend of mine told me they saw a 60-80 lb ling out at one of the piers in panama city. But for some reason i dont believe him because he said it got "spooked" off by so many people throwing on him


----------



## startzc

What is LY or Ling? I'm new to the saltwater scene, Im used to bass, crappie, and walleye.


----------



## jaster

startzc said:


> What is LY or Ling? I'm new to the saltwater scene, Im used to bass, crappie, and walleye.


LY, are a bait fish. Ling, are Lemon fish or Cobia


----------



## LITECATCH

A few resident fish will show up early. Then the lull of a week or so, then the migratory fish will start moving through. Keep your fingers crossed that they don't migrate way offshore like last year. Look for the water to be around 68 degrees and the fish will be getting here.


----------



## Tobiwan

amateurs*


----------



## marmidor

Man I can't understand why all of you guys are getting stretched out because the OP made a little joke about a cobe being caught. Geez guys just have a little fun!


----------



## fishheadspin

bad juju comes to the one making false cobia claims....i remember a few years ago someone taking pictures of the mounted cobia at the pier house at OIP ,,,,,,then OIP was the last pier to see a cobia that season....don't mess with the juju....


----------



## Austin

fishheadspin said:


> bad juju comes to the one making false cobia claims....i remember a few years ago someone taking pictures of the mounted cobia at the pier house at OIP ,,,,,,then OIP was the last pier to see a cobia that season....don't mess with the juju....



It's true!! Wasn't that last year?


----------



## fishheadspin

it may have been....time flies...


----------



## caneslife5

Bs not true


----------



## John B.

Lol.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## eym_sirius

fishheadspin said:


> bad juju comes to the one making false cobia claims....i remember a few years ago someone taking pictures of the mounted cobia at the pier house at OIP ,,,,,,then OIP was the last pier to see a cobia that season....don't mess with the juju....


I don't believe in juju. I'm not jujuish.


----------



## skiff man99

No worries, we'll be the first boat to catch one this week. Be glad to post some pics before we clean em'


----------



## ThaFish

I agree. I wanna see some pics.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

one was hooked from PBP and the line snapped half way up. First king was caught from the pier yesterday! Both by the same guy!!! Ronnie


----------



## countryfishingboy

hook up didnt landed it he poped off


----------



## jackedup

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> one was hooked from PBP and the line snapped half way up. First king was caught from the pier yesterday! Both by the same guy!!! Ronnie


 Not meaning to nitpick but I think Marcus hooked the first ling, and Ronnie caught the first king. It was 11-1/2 lbs. That seems really small for the first king of the season. Another thing that is strange to me is of all the sheepshead I've caught this year, all but 1 was slap full of eggs. I caught 7 and kept 6 Wednesday and everyone was full of them. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't remember them eating so good before they've spawned.


----------

